# Very interesting email....



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2001)

This just popped into my mailbox...and when I went to the site, it had same text on it.  Very interesting read.  My question is : whats going to happen with the IMAF?

Email below.:
Dear Loyal Followers of the Late GM Remy Presas,

      Extreme tragedy often forges great destinies.  Remy's passing left a horrendous void in the world of martial arts that seemingly could never be filled.  Until now.  The children of Grand Master Remy Amador Presas have decided to pick up their canes and carry on his tradition, as only Remy's own bloodline could do.

      When Remy left the Philippines many years ago, his children stayed behind to carry on his legacy.  Years later, he took them to the US, where they found stable jobs and provided for their families.  Now, in the midst of this tragedy, they are determined to follow his footsteps in the martial arts world.     

        Remy had a lovely memorial and final burial services in the Philippines.  At the Memorial, the Philippine government appointed Remy's children as his true heirs in the art of Modern Arnis.  Out of respect for Remy, I gave his children my support.  In doing so, I donated my website: www.ModernArnis.com to their new organization: Modern Arnis Remy P Presas International Organization (MARPPIO).

        MARPPIO has the blessing of the Philippine government and consists of: Rosemary Presas (Remy's 1st wife, known as the "Mother of Modern Arnis", who was behind him in his ascent and struggle to propagate Modern Arnis in the Philippine sports world), Remy P Presas Jr., PhD, Mary Ann Presas, Demetrio Presas, Mary Jane Presas-Seletaria, Maria Presas-Butler, Roland Dantes, Remy's original Filipino students, and myself.  The website will be up soon. Please take a look and meet the Next Generation of Modern Arnis on-line.

        We welcome you to join this top-notch, no politics organization.  Out of gratitude for your faithfulness to the late GM Remy Amador Presas, all IMAF members will receive a one-year free membership in MARPPIO.  Information will be posted on the website soon.

        We are looking forward to having you celebrate with us! 

Sincerely,
        Lori Harwood

PS: Please feel free to forward this to any faithful followers of the late Grand Master Remy Amador Presas.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 7, 2001)

So it begins. Many new organizations, many new fights. Will the IMAF be swallowed up by the new group? Or will they continue to be independant?

Sounds like some tough times ahead.


----------



## LabanB (Oct 7, 2001)

Hi,

   I thought his name was Remy ARMADOR Presas. Where does the P come from?

Bill


----------



## Mao (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm pretty certain that his middle name was Amador.  As for the "very interesting post", yes it is.  What about what Remy himself wanted?  What about a will?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2001)

This just in...more interesting reading.  Of course, I think that by Wed. there will be a few more bombs dropped concerning the Modern Arnis world. 

Couple of Questions:
1- Why didn't the IMAF own the domain? 
2- Who's Lori Harwood?
3- What did the will say?

I think I know the answers to these and a few others, but will wait for those who truely know to post them.

Peace.

From Jeff Delany:
Attention all Modern Arnis Practitioners!

The web page address of Professor Remy A. Presas's International Modern Arnis Federation has been acquired by a third party. 
Unfortunately the Professor did not own the domain name of his own organization.
This has forced us to move the web site to a new address.
We would like to make everyone aware of the new Modern Arnis web site at:

www.professorpresas.com

The old web site has moved to this new address and will be run and maintained as it always has been.
Please bookmark this new address and inform all your friends and interested parties abut this change.
If you manage a web site please change all links to reflect this new address.

If you have any questions please contact me

Jeff Delaney, Grandmaster, Modern Arnis

jeffdelaney@professorpresas.com


Now, a WHOIS on the ModernArnis.com domain returns the following.  Note - updated 10-5-01


Registrant:
Lori Harwood (MODERNARNIS-DOM)
   719 Gordon Street
   Reading, PA 19601
   US

   Domain Name: MODERNARNIS.COM

   Administrative Contact, Billing Contact:
      Butler, Maria  (BVBNWNBZUI)  arniswoman@YAHOO.COM
      MARPPI
      719 Gordon Street
      Reading, PA  19601
      US
      610-378-9290
   Technical Contact:
      Techcontact, YahooDomains  (YTZ22)  domain.tech@YAHOO-INC.COM
      Yahoo! Inc.
      3420 Central Expressway
      Santa Clara, CA 95051
      1-619-881-3096

   Record last updated on 05-Oct-2001.
   Record expires on 16-Sep-2003.
   Record created on 15-Sep-1997.
   Database last updated on 7-Oct-2001 07:59:00 EDT.

   Domain servers in listed order:

   NS8.SAN.YAHOO.COM		209.132.1.27
   NS9.SAN.YAHOO.COM		209.132.2.27


----------



## Mao (Oct 7, 2001)

I, like Kaith know a bit about whats going on but will wait untill after Oct. 20 or so to speak to loudly. Me thinks that J. Delaney has some news coming his way.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 7, 2001)

Sadly this will continue. I can see why people distanced themselves from this earlier before Remy's passing. As with many plays for power people and the art get lost in the shuffle.

This will be interesting to say the least. I thank you all for being so informative.


----------



## Sir_Yantok (Oct 7, 2001)

Just to rectify the middle name of the former GM Presas, it is "AMADOR", not Armador, and Remy P Presas is his son.


----------



## Sir_Yantok (Oct 7, 2001)

To Jeff Delany, (because that's how you spelled your name)

You don't know Lori Harwood? You guys are best friends right?

I think the third party you mentioned are the Presas Children, are you implying that you're the first party? Who's the second party? Just asking. 

Aren't you supposed to be the "Co-successor" of IMAF, Why do you call yourself "Grandmaster" of Modern Arnis? Who appointed you Mr. Co-successor?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 8, 2001)

I will only comment on one thing at the moment. There is only one man who hand the right to claim the title of Grand Master of Modern Arnis, Remy Presas. Maybe someday some one else will be able to came that title, but not now!

Datu Tim Hartman
Remy Presas' Modern Arnis
:argue:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2001)

Jeff Delany does not post here, to the best of my knowledge.  I just posted the email he sent out.

It's me who doesn't know who Lori Harwood is.

Seemed like there was some confusion, wanted to clear it up.  (not that I'm not still confused)


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 8, 2001)

Here's where it starts to get ugly...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't understand.  I've seen many pics of JD....never once saw a hump or that white half-mask.  



(for those totally confused by the above.... Phantom-o da Opera refs.)


----------



## Keil Randor (Oct 8, 2001)

You're always confused dude. 

You shouldn't have let us all take turns wackin ya in the head that day with the Shinai.  Was fun though.  

There was some press release on the IMAF site that outlined the who-what-etc...I remember seeing it there, and I think someone posted it here too.  Of course, being the PITA I am, I did a search on Ms. Harwood.  Nuthin came up.  So, who is she?  Now y'all got my curiosity going.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2001)

confused - yup.
shinai - I don't remember that.

Someone in the know, please ID so us lost types at least can see the pieces.

Danke.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 8, 2001)

Lori Harwood is one of Remy's girlfriends.
:uhoh:


----------



## Keil Randor (Oct 8, 2001)

Ahhh.....I think I see..... Bummer.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 9, 2001)

Oh man, this just gets better and better.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2001)

<mod mode on> 
I see 3 sides in this.... 

1 - The Presas family and Ms. Harwood 
2 - The IMAF with mr. Delany 
3 - The WMAA with Datu Hartman. 

All parties are welcome to discuss things here in a civilized manner. Please note, I said civilized. If it turns into an all out flame war, I'll ban the offender so fast their heads will spin. 
This is the -only- warning I will give. 
</mod mode off> 

Sorry to jump in hardass here, but I realize just how ugly this can get, and want to avoid 'issues'. Keep it civil, think twice before hitting "POST" and take a couple of deep breaths. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2001)

A couple of quick replies to a few minor issues:

I got 2 emails inquiring if some of what I posted was 'kosher'.

Regarding the posting of the 2 emails - both parties sent the email to me unsolicitated.  I understand how Jeff Delany has my address (I contacted him about the Remy Memorial Page).  How Ms Harwood got it, I do not know.  I never sent it to her.  In either case, both emails were for general distribution and reproducing them here is completely within proper netiquete.

Regarding the posting of the WHOIS information for modernarnis.com:  The WHOIS information is publicly accessible from ANY domain registrar.  In this case, the domain "modernarnis.com" was registered with Network Sollutions.  The WHOIS server for NSI is whois.networksolutions.com

When you access this server, and ask is about a domain you get this message:
"The Data in Network Solutions' WHOIS database is provided by Network Solutions for information purposes, and to assist persons in obtaining information about or related to a domain name registration record.
Network Solutions does not guarantee its accuracy.  By submitting a WHOIS query, you agree that you will use this Data only for lawful purposes and that, under no circumstances will you use this Data to:
(1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass
unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail
(spam); or  (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that apply to Network Solutions (or its systems).  Network Solutions reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.  By submitting this query, you agree to abide by this policy." followed by the domain owner information.

My posting of this information here falls within the acceptable use as defined by the registrar.

Simply put, if you don't want the information public, don't include it in your registration.  If you don't know how to fix it, contact your web developer.  And if they can't do it, contact me.  I do this stuff for a living.  

We now return you to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 9, 2001)

"If ya don't want anyone knowing it's yer pile o' poop, don't sign yer name next to it"

Or something equally crude.

Sorry.  Feeling spunky.  Didn't spar tonight, so I didn't get it beaten outta me.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2001)

Basically.  
I found that out the hard way with a domain of mine....when the junk mail (dead tree variety) started showing up in my po box, it was basically cuz the -itiots- at NSI sold their listing to a mailing list broker.  I moved all my domains very shortly after I figured that one out.  (Misspellings are great)  

The timing of various things, the wording of the emails, and the websites in question make for very interesting stuff.  The fall out will of course take a while, and will effect the art no matter what.


----------



## Keil Randor (Oct 9, 2001)

Colorful metaphors.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

I'm locking this thread.  Please continue the topic here > http://martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=157

I just feel we don't need 3 different threads talking about the same topic.


----------

